# Decorating Lanai Help -- Has anyone found anything that sticks to stucco?



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

My lanai area serves as our party dance floor and it always looks so plain. I dye the pool red and hang things from the pool screen but my walls always look so plain because I have yet to discover anything that sticks to stucco. I have tried to Gorialla Tape scene setters to the walls but they fall down. If anyone has any other ideas on how to spook up a lanai with stucco walls --- I would love to hear from you.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

our house is stucco and all I find is spider webs that stick. You could find some tall broken branches, stick them in pots, and make them creepy with creepy cloth and lights.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Have anywhere to install a spring tension rod? You could hang something from that to cover the walls....or create a frame with pvc for sheets, scene setters, etc?


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

we use these little tacky double stick squares that come in a roll. You can find them at Wal-Mart in the sewing section orat Michaels. They work great.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

princess loiselle said:


> we use these little tacky double stick squares that come in a roll. You can find them at Wal-Mart in the sewing section orat Michaels. They work great.


Princess Loiselle -- any idea what they are called or who makes them?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The are called "dashes" at least the ones I have purchased from save-on-crafts.com
But be warned - they are a tough to remove.


----------



## princess denman (Sep 3, 2011)

this is what I have used. they stick very good, I think a few are still on my stucco wall after I took down the scene setter. 

http://www.quill.com/3m-scotch-mounting-tape/cbs/182855.html?cm_mmc=SEM_PLA_OS_182855

should be easy to find


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> The are called "dashes" at least the ones I have purchased from save-on-crafts.com
> But be warned - they are a tough to remove.


Matrixmom -- I use those for everything but never tried them outside. When you remove them did it take paint with it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ShannoninPa said:


> our house is stucco and all I find is spider webs that stick. You could find some tall broken branches, stick them in pots, and make them creepy with creepy cloth and lights.



After reading the OP I immediately thought of spider webbing. If you have a somewhat rough stucco on your house the tips of it tend to act like natural velcro. 

B Scary, do you have a wooden eave above the wall that is easily accessible with a short ladder? I'm thinking either attaching a few hooks into the wood that would allow you to more or less suspend a "clothesline" along the span and then attach "scenery drapery" to that line. My hubby doesn't want me drilling or nailing into our wood eaves so last year i picked up some large tension clamps from Harbor Freight that will firmly hold onto the wooden beams supporting our garage eaves and gutter. I figure I'll try doing a similar clothesline appraoch attached to the clamps and if I keep the scenery panel really light weight the hope is that it will suspend it with no problems. These clamps take quite a bit of hand pressure to open in order to slip onto the wood beam and the grip is really tight after you release it so I think it could work but haven't done a setup at the garage yet. If it does work it would avoid screwing or pounding in hardware to anchor the clothesline to.


----------

